# How are you guys sanding your boats for paint?



## kylebacc (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys/gals,

I have a question that I can't seem to find an answer to. Are y'all sanding these boats by hand? Sandblaster? Electric sander? I have a 18' PolarKraft that I would like to make look half as awesome as some of yours, but it's difficult see myself hand sanding the entire thing inside and out! Thoughts? Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 14, 2012)

I used Easy-Off oven cleaner and a pressure washer. It worked like a champ! It needs to be in direct sunlight to heat the aluminum or it doesn't work that well. The hotter the metal, the easier the old paint will bubble-up and peel off.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 14, 2012)

I used a cup brush and electric drill.


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 14, 2012)

Palm Sander here.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 14, 2012)

I called around a couple sand blasting op's in my area and found someone to blast the entire boat for $60 in beer same day, @ night. :shock:

Holding paint very nicely.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 14, 2012)

Wire wheel and angle grinder


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 14, 2012)

Describe your situation more...

Are you talking about removing paint or just scuffing bare aluminum/paint that is still holding well? 

That could change your answer.

For removing oxidization from bare aluminum or paint that just needs a light going over it isn't too hard to do by hand.

If you are talking heavy paint removal I think you will find most guys are using a wire wheel while some are using stripper and still others are soda blasting.

it's actually discussed fairly often, do some reading around the forum and check out some of the projects and you will find it is discussed with fair regularity.


----------



## Kibby (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. First post here!

I've rebuilt a few aluminum boats, and the best method I have found (within my budget) is the 3M Roloc bristle discs, and nonwoven abrasives.


----------



## bikeordie092 (Mar 14, 2012)

i stripped mine all the way down to the metal using some aircraft remover and a wire wheel on an electric drill.. patience is a virtue when u have to do a whole boat that way tho, but it worked very well and gave me a nice smooth finish.


----------



## gouran01 (Mar 14, 2012)

zipstrip is amazing! i tried the wire wheel, palm sander, orbital sander but nothing was as easy as the zipstrip. some will say it is expensive but on a 17 1/2 boat I may have used 3 can at 30 buck and went through that much sand paper on a quarter of the boat. Time saving, this is the way to go, prolly 12 hours sandin that quarter, maybe 3 hour with the stripper


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2012)

I also used zipstrip, I started with aircraft remover, It did not work as good as the zipstrip. My boat had a zinc cromate primer that was very hard to get off....the zipstrip took it right off followed by a good pressure wash. I used a wire wheel to get the stuff off that I missed. I then used 100grit sand paper to rough it up for the primer. JFYI I did not strip the inside and just used self-etching primer right over the old paint....I think I probably could of got away with this on the outside, but I will not know until I paint the outside. I would suggest a test area and see if you like the finish. 

just my 2cents though
kevin


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried the oven cleaner method with green scotch brite pads and the paint did not budge. Then I tried oven cleaner with a wire brush and it really marred the surfaced once I finally got it off in a very small spot with lots of work. I am going to pick up some zipstrip and try this weekend since it is going to rain here.


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 16, 2012)

Most folks seem to have varied results using Easy-Off, but I don't know why. I'm not sure what I did different but my old, original paint bubbled-up and peeled right off with a pressure washer. Maybe it was because temps. were near 90 that day and I did it in direct sunlight. Afterwards, I scruffed it with an angle grinder and 60 grit wheel and then cleaned with AlumaPrep before applying SteelFlex.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 16, 2012)

Mojo^ said:


> Most folks seem to have varied results using Easy-Off, but I don't know why. I'm not sure what I did different but my old, original paint bubbled-up and peeled right off with a pressure washer. Maybe it was because temps. were near 90 that day and I did it in direct sunlight. Afterwards, I scruffed it with an angle grinder and 60 grit wheel and then cleaned with AlumaPrep before applying SteelFlex.



I would bet the temps and direct sunlight had a lot to do with it. The surface of your boat was probably smokin hot...I imagine it would work about the same over here on a 115 degree day. ...mind you i will not be out in that heat trying it out.


----------



## Kibby (Mar 16, 2012)

So you guys are saying that you can actually strip paint off a boat using only Easy-Off and a pressure washer? :?:


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 16, 2012)

Kibby said:


> So you guys are saying that you can actually strip paint off a boat using only Easy-Off and a pressure washer? :?:



Well, that's how I did mine. I also use Easy-Off to strip gun stocks before refinishing.


----------



## CrewCab59 (Mar 16, 2012)

The yellow can works better than the blue can easy-off, I use it all the time but don't breathe it in.


----------



## Kibby (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle! I will definitely try it, because I just bought a 10' Grumman v-hull in need of some attention.


----------



## kylebacc (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I'll have to try a few of these methods and see what works best. I'll let you know what works for me once I start a build thread!


----------



## Mojo^ (Mar 19, 2012)

CrewCab59 said:


> The yellow can works better than the blue can easy-off, I use it all the time but don't breathe it in.



Yes, the fume free (blue can) or lemon scented stuff does not seem to work at all. Make sure it has "Heavy Duty" on the can. Lowe's has it. Also, the Dollar General brand works almost as good as name brand.

The more I think about it, heat is probably the key so working in direct sunlight will probably give the best results.


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 19, 2012)

The zip strip worked for mine. It made one heck of a mess.


----------



## Kibby (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmmm...

I wonder if you can use zip strip or another brand of paint remover -and- a pressure washer? Other than the crap left over burning holes in my lawn, I cant see a down side to this. Anyone care to comment? Hey that stuff is petroleum based though, isnt it?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 19, 2012)

aircraft remover works well with a pressure washer just dont let it dry


----------

